# 420 και μπάφοι



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Ενημέρωση από το χώρο της παρακουλτούρας. Γράφει σήμερα ο Άρης Μαλανδράκης στο protagon.gr:

[Το 420] είναι ένα τριψήφιο νούμερο που κοντεύει να ξεπεράσει σε εμφανίσεις κάποιον άλλο, επίσης τριψήφιο αριθμό, στα γκράφιτι της πόλης. Διαφέρουν, όχι μόνο στην εκατοντάδα, αλλά και στα σημαινόμενα που κρύβονται πίσω τους. Σε άλλο πράγμα παραπέμπει –εσχατολογώντας- το 666, και σε κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό το μυστηριώδες 420. Με διαφορετικό τύπο γραφής κάθε φορά (για να ξεχωρίζει ο writer), αλλά με το ίδιο «ανατρεπτικό» περιεχόμενο.

Τι σημαίνει, λοιπόν, αυτό το 420; Η απάντηση προκύπτει αν κόψουμε τον αριθμό στα δύο. Τότε έχουμε 4:20, ένδειξη ώρας, αλλά και 4/20, δηλαδή 20 Απριλίου σύμφωνα με τον αγγλικό τρόπο (όπου προτάσσεται ο μήνας). Ώρα και μήνας είναι ένα στην ιστορία του τέσσερα-είκοσι. Μια ιστορία στενά συνδεδεμένη με την (αντι)κουλτούρα των ναρκωτικών στην Αμερική του ’70.

Οι απόψεις διαφέρουν ως προς την προέλευση του κωδικού αριθμού. Κάποιοι λένε ότι αποτελεί προϊόν αστικού (για την ακρίβεια… παραθαλάσσιου) μύθου. Σύμφωνα με αυτόν, ένας σέρφερ στις ακτές της Καλιφόρνιας σκέφθηκε ότι στις 4:20 είναι καλή ώρα για να ανάψει κανείς μπάφο. Άποψη που ενστερνίστηκαν με ενθουσιασμό οι θαμώνες της παραλίας και έκτοτε έγινε συνήθεια, όπως το αγγλικό τσάι στις 5:00. Σύμφωνα με τον Στίβεν Χάγκερ, αρχισυντάκτη του High Times (μεγαλύτερου περιοδικού στον κόσμο με θεματολογία την κάνναβη), η διάδοση του αριθμού οφείλεται σε φαν του συγκροτήματος Grateful Dead. Από την πλευρά της, η Wikpedia αναφέρει ότι πρώτοι χρησιμοποίησαν τον αριθμό κάποιοι τινέιτζερ από το Σαν Ραφαέλ της Καλιφόρνιας, το 1971. Ψάχνοντας να βρουν μια εγκαταλειμμένη χασισοφυτεία στην περιοχή τους -και να απολαύσουν τη σοδειά- έδωσαν ραντεβού στις 20 Απριλίου και ώρα 4:20.

Το νούμερο αυτό διαδόθηκε, πέρασε στην κουλτούρα των σκέιτ μπόρντερ, στους στίχους πανκ-ροκ συγκροτημάτων και έγινε γκράφιτι που εξαπλώθηκε σε διάφορες πόλεις του κόσμου, αποτελώντας κωδική ονομασία του καπνίσματος μαριχουάνας. Όσο για την 20ή Απριλίου που ενυπάρχει στον κωδικό αριθμό, έχει κηρυχθεί στην Αμερική μέρα γιορτής και εκδηλώσεων για τη νομιμοποίηση χρήσης της κάνναβης.


Τι λέει η Wikipedia για το four-twenty;

The earliest use of the term began among a group of teenagers in San Rafael, California in 1971. Calling themselves the Waldos, because "their chosen hang-out spot was a wall outside the school," the group first used the term in connection to a fall 1971 plan to search for an abandoned cannabis crop that they had learned about. The Waldos designated the Louis Pasteur statue on the grounds of San Rafael High School as their meeting place, and 4:20 p.m. as their meeting time. The Waldos referred to this plan with the phrase "4:20 Louis". Multiple failed attempts to find the crop eventually shortened their phrase to simply "4:20", which ultimately evolved into a codeword that the teens used to mean pot-smoking in general.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)

Ιδέες για εικονογράφηση

Στο slang.gr διαβάζω:

Ο μπάφος είναι ένα τσιγάρο το οποίο καπνίζεται και ανήκει στα ελαφριά ναρκωτικά. Δηλαδή τα μη ιδιαίτερα εθιστικά. Αποτελείται από κανονικό καπνό για στρίψιμο ενός απλού καθημερινού τσιγάρου και κάνναβη. Η κάνναβη είναι το χασίσι, αλλά και η μαριχουάνα, δύο συγγενικά φυτά. Μπορεί να καπνιστεί είτε με μαριχουάνα δηλαδή, είτε με χασίς. Η διαφορά των δύο αυτών είναι πως το χασίς είναι 5 φορές δυνατότερο από τη μαριχουάνα και εντάσσονται στα λεγόμενα «ελαφριά ναρκωτικά» τα μη ιδιαίτερα εθιστικά δηλαδή. Ο μπάφος (καπνός+χασίς) ή αλλιώς φούντα, ή νταφού (το «φούντα» ανάποδα), ή μαύρο ή [βρομά] (το «μαύρο» ανάποδα) ή τσιγαριλίκι ή γάρο ή χόρτο ή grass, είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mpafos_223

Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία, αφού τα καλά λεξικά δεν περιέχουν τέτοια κακά πράγματα: ο _μπάφος_ από πού προέρχεται; Από το _μπαφιάζω_;

Κυρίως και πάνω απ' όλα, θέλω να μεταφέρω το παρακάτω ανέκδοτο:

Ένα κοάλα καθόταν σε ένα δέντρο και κάπνιζε έναν μπάφο όταν μια σαυρίτσα πέρασε από κάτω, κοίταξε ψηλά και είπε:
«Έι κοάλα! Τι κάνεις;»
Το κοάλα είπε: «Καπνίζω έναν μπάφο. Ανέβα να κάνεις κι εσύ!»
Κι έτσι η σαυρίτσα σκαρφάλωσε και κάθισε δίπλα στο κοάλα και κάπνισαν μερικούς μπάφους.
Μετά από λίγο, η σαυρίτσα είπε ότι το στόμα της ξεράθηκε και θα πάει να πιει νερό από το ποτάμι. Αλλά η σαυρίτσα ήταν τόσο μαστουρωμένη που καθώς έγειρε για να πιει νερό, έπεσε μέσα στο ποτάμι. Την είδε ένας κροκόδειλος, κολύμπησε δίπλα της και τη βοήθησε να βγει από το νερό. Τότε ρώτησε τη σαύρα:
«Τι σου συμβαίνει;»
Η σαυρίτσα εξήγησε στον κροκόδειλο ότι καθόταν με το κοάλα πάνω στο δέντρο, κάπνισαν μερικούς μπάφους και μαστούρωσε τόσο πολύ που έπεσε μέσα στο ποτάμι καθώς προσπαθούσε να πιει νερό.
Ο κροκόδειλος είπε ότι θα πάει να δει και αυτός. Πήγε λοιπόν μέσα στο δάσος, βρήκε το δέντρο που καθόταν το κοάλα και κάπνιζε ακόμα μπάφο. Ο κροκόδειλος κοίταξε ψηλά και είπε:
«Έι, εσύ!»
Και το κοάλα κοίταξε κάτω και είπε:
«Ουάου ρε συ!!!! Πόσο νερό ήπιες;;;»


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2012)

Ωραίο σημείωμα. Μόνο μια επισήμανση στο άρθρο του Μαλανδράκη: οι Άγγλοι δεν γράφουν πρώτα μήνα και μετά μέρα, εδώ και τουλάχιστον έναν αιώνα. Την ημερομηνία την γράφουν όπως κι εμείς. Οι Αμερικάνοι είναι που γράφουν πρώτα μήνα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
Reefer Blues - Canned Heat






A joint effort from Wikipedia and Wiktionary:

*Etymology*
The word joint ultimately originated from French, where it is an adjective meaning "joined" (past participle of the verb joindre), derived in turn from Latin iunctus, past participle of iugare ("join"/"bind"/"yoke").

By 1821, "joint" had become an Anglo-Irish term for an annexe, or a side-room "joined" to a main room. By 1877, this had developed into U.S. slang for a (usually unsavory) "place, building, establishment," especially referring to an opium den. By 1935, "joint" was being used to refer to the hypodermic needles used to inject heroin and other drugs at such establishments; this may have been influenced by the secondary meaning of "joint" in the sense of something done "in common" or shared. Its first usage in the sense of "marijuana cigarette" is dated to 1938.

*Other terms *
There are many slang terms mostly synonymous with the word joint, e.g. "fatty", can be used to describe a joint that contains an unusually large quantity of marijuana.

The term _spliff_ is a West Indian word of Jamaican English origin, but has spread to several western countries, particularly Canada, the United States, and many countries in Europe. Its precise etymology is unknown, but it is attested as early as 1936. While Jamaican spliffs are generally conical in shape, those elsewhere tend to be cylindrical and of varying lengths. A joint is also called a "doobie", mostly when rolled with king sized rolling papers.


Συνώνυμα: reefer, blunt, doob, toke tube, jimmy, exotic cheroot (UK), Mary Jane (λαϊκή παρετυμολογική επίδραση από το όνομα Maria Juana, για τη μαριχουάνα), ganja για την κάνναβη γενικά, κλπ.

Appendix: Cannabis slang.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Στο slang.gr διαβάζω:
> 
> Ο μπάφος είναι ένα τσιγάρο το οποίο καπνίζεται και ανήκει στα ελαφριά ναρκωτικά. Δηλαδή τα μη ιδιαίτερα εθιστικά. Αποτελείται από κανονικό καπνό για στρίψιμο ενός απλού καθημερινού τσιγάρου και κάνναβη. Η κάνναβη είναι το χασίσι, αλλά και η μαριχουάνα, δύο συγγενικά φυτά. Μπορεί να καπνιστεί είτε με μαριχουάνα δηλαδή, είτε με χασίς. Η διαφορά των δύο αυτών είναι πως το χασίς είναι 5 φορές δυνατότερο από τη μαριχουάνα [...]



Παραδοσιακά, _Cannabis indica_ για το χασίς, _Cannabis sativa_ για τη μαριχουάνα, αλλά σήμερα παγκοσμιοποιήθηκαν κι έγιναν και αυτά αχταρμάς, μαζί με την _Cannabis ruderalis_ και τα υβρίδια των φυτών.

Difference between _Cannabis indica_ and _Cannabis sativa_

_Cannabis indica_ may have a CBD:THC ratio 4–5 times that of _Cannabis sativa_. Cannabis strains with relatively high CBD:THC ratios are less likely to induce anxiety than vice versa. This may be due to CBD's antagonistic effects at the cannabinoid receptors, compared to THC's partial agonist effect. CBD is also a 5-HT1A receptor (serotonin) agonist, which may also contribute to an anxiolytic-content effect. This likely means the high concentrations of CBD found in _Cannabis indica_ mitigate the anxiogenic effect of THC significantly. The effects of sativa are well known for its cerebral high, hence used daytime as medical cannabis, while indica are well known for its sedative effects and preferred night time as medical cannabis. Indica plants are normally shorter and stockier plants than sativas. They have wide, deeply serrated leaves and a compact and dense flower cluster. The effects of indicas are predominantly physical and sedative. Due to the relaxing nature of indicas, they are best used for non-active times of the day and before bed. 

Wikipedia Portal: Cannabis.


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2012)

Νίκελ, _If he trades your dimes for nickels / and calls watermelons pickles / then you know you're talkin' to that reefer man_


----------



## bernardina (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't bogart that joint. Fraternity of Man. Easy Rider







Bonus track scene


----------



## cougr (Dec 26, 2012)

Further trivia and other miscellany relating to "420" here.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2012)

Μια και με πρόλαβε ο daeman για τα είδη της _Cannabis_, μεταφέρω κι εγώ ένα ανέκδοτο.

Τρεις τύποι είναι σε ένα δωμάτιο. Ο ένας σνιφάρει κόκα, ο άλλος έχει φάει τριπάκι και ο τρίτος καπνίζει μπάφο. Ξαφνικά χτυπάει η πόρτα.
Λέει ο πρώτος: 
- Αμάν, οι μπάτσοι! Γρήγορα πάρτε θέσεις! Μόλις μπουν θα τους βάλουμε τρικλοποδιά, θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους κι εμείς θα φύγουμε τρέχοντας με χίλια!
Λέει ο δεύτερος:
- Όχι καλέ, τι είν' αυτά που λες; Θα ανοίξουμε το παράθυρο και θα φύγουμε πετώντας, σαν πεταλουδίτσες!
Λέει κι ο τρίτος:
- Καθίστε λίγο ρε παιδιά, χαλαρά, να το σκεφτούμε, να κάνουμε ένα τσιγάρο ακόμη...


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Λέει κι ο τρίτος:
> - Καθίστε λίγο ρε παιδιά, χαλαρά, να το σκεφτούμε, να κάνουμε ένα τσιγάρο ακόμη...


ΚΙ εγώ ξαναρωτάω: ο _*μπάφος*_ από πού βγαίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Στο _Λεξικό της πιάτσας_ του Ζάχου (έκδ. 1981) δεν υπάρχει λήμμα _μπάφος_. Υπάρχουν όμως τα εξής σχετικά:

*μπάφα** = (α) αντικείμενο ή κουβέντα χωρίς ενδιαφέρον, χωρίς νόημα, χωρίς περιεχόμενο. Μάλλον από τη _μπάφα_, το μεγάλο ποταμίσιο ψάρι που το κάνουν μόνο ψαρόσουπα και που δεν έχει νοστιμιά (β) ποτό κακής ποιότητος (γ) η ζάλη που προκαλεί το ποτό κακής ποιότητος.

*μπάφας* = το άτομο που ζαλίζει τους γύρω του με τα λόγια και τη συμπεριφορά του.

*μπαφιάζω* = ζαλίζομαι, κουράζομαι από μια κατάσταση, παύω να μπορώ ν' αντέξω τις συνθήκες στις οποίες ζω.

*μπαφίλα, μπαφίλες* = ζάλη, κούραση που προέρχεται από μια κατάσταση, από συνθήκες εργασίας ή ζωής, ή από εργασία που διάρκεσε πολλές ώρες.

*Μπάφα είναι ο θηλυκός, αυγωμένος κέφαλος, από τον οποίο παράγεται το αυγοτάραχο

Κοιτάζοντας προσεκτικά τα πιο πάνω λήμματα νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε τα εξής:

(α) Δεν υπάρχει άμεση αναφορά στον συγκεκριμένο, ζητούμενο μπάφο.

(β) Με την εξαίρεση του πρώτου ορισμού για την _μπάφα_, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μεταφορά από τον μπάφο στα ποτά και, στη συνέχεια, στη σχετική ζάλη. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να έχουμε και την αντίστροφή πορεία, όπου _μπάφος_ είναι κάτι που προκαλεί _μπάφα_.

Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι, επειδή το ρήμα μπαφιάζω είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο και η χρήση του δεν συνδέεται με κανενός είδους ταμπού, το πιθανότερο είναι η μπάφα να προκάλεσε τον μπάφο και όχι το αντίστροφο. Θα χρειαζόντουσαν όμως και κάποια αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, π.χ. πότε πρωτοεμφανίζεται το ρ. _μπαφιάζω_ και πότε ο _μπάφος_, πράγμα σίγουρα πιο δύσκολο για τη δεύτερη λέξη.

Τώρα, αν η _μπάφα_, ο θηλυκός κέφαλος, οδήγησε στη βαρετή σούπα και από εκεί γενικεύτηκε στο κουραστικό και πέρασε στο ζαλιστικό, αυτό θα ήταν μια διαδρομή της οποίας θα έπρεπε ίσως να μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε ίχνη της.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2012)

Ονοματολογία του μπάφου ανά τον κόσμο. Για καθαρά εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους.

Buf στα εβραϊκά, buffe στα γερμανικά. Methinks the plot thickens.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2012)

Eπίσης, bafo είναι και η ανάσα ή ο _ατμός_ στα πορτογαλικά. Θα το διασταυρώσω και αργότερα με φυσική ομιλήτρια της γλώσσας. Σε θεωρίες να βρισκόμαστε :cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Για το γερμανικό, δεν φαίνεται να είναι κάποια διαδεδομένη ονομασία· ίσως κάτι τοπικό, βαυαρέζικο, ηχομιμητικό (το buff μπορεί να ακούγεται και «πουφ»). Αυτές οι εμφανίσεις νομίζω ότι είναι συμπτωματικές (και το ισραηλινό μοιάζει επίσης τοπικής χρήσης).


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2012)

Το παρατήρησα, αλλά κάποτε είχα σκεφτεί ότι και το δικό μας μπορεί να έχει ηχομιμητική προέλευση, δεδομένου ότι τον μπάφο πέρα απ' το να τον πίνουμε, καμιά φορά τον σκάμε κιόλας (παφ...).

Είπαμε, σε θεωρίες να βρισκόμαστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Το πορτογαλικό φαίνεται όμως ενδιαφέρουσα προοπτική, ιδίως μέσα από το μεσογειακό ναυτικό κοινόλεκτο. Και μάλιστα, αρκετά παλιά προέλευση ώστε να περάσει πρώτα στο κακό μεθύσι και μετά στην καθημερινή γλώσσα, εντελώς απενοχοποιημένα.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2012)

Επίσης, σχετικά καλή πηγή για το λεξιλόγιο της ναρκοκουλτούρας είναι αυτό εδώ. Όλο και κάτι μπορεί να αναφέρει, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι κάτι χώρες μακριά από εδώ που βρίσκομαι τώρα. Αν κάποιος το έχει, ας ρίξει μια ματιά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Πάντως ο _μπάφος_ δεν απέχει από το «πάφα-πούφα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω και λίγο ΛΚΝ:

*μπαφιάζω* [bafxázo] Ρ2.1α μππ. μπαφιασμένος* : (οικ.) αισθάνομαι άσχημα, δυσανασχετώ για ορισμένη κατάσταση ή ενέργεια που συνεχίζεται: Mπάφιασε από το διάβασμα και πήγε να κάνει μια βόλτα.

[ιταλ. (διαλεκτ.) baf(a) `βαριά ατμόσφαιρα, δύσπνοια΄ -ιάζω]

Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτή η βαριά ατμόσφαιρα δεν εμπνέει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Σίγουρα δεν έχει εμπνεύσει το Λεξικογραφικό Κέντρο. ΛΝΕΓ και ΕΛΝΕΓ θεωρούν ότι το _μπαφιάζω_ είναι ηχομιμητικό, από τον ήχο της βεβιασμένης εκπνοής.


----------



## sarant (Dec 26, 2012)

Πάντως είναι πολύ λογικό ο μπάφος να έχει βγει υποχωρητικά από το μπαφιάζω (με μεσολάβηση ή όχι της μπάφας) ενώ το αντίστροφο μάλλον αποκλείεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι πρέπει να εξεταστεί και η βαριά ατμόσφαιρα. Από εδώ καταλαβαίνω ότι στα πορτογαλικά η φράση _bafo de onça_ (onça είναι η ουγγιά) η κακοσμία του στόματος και João Bafo de Onça (abreviado Bafo; em Portugal: Pete Bafo de Onça; no original: Black Pete/Pete) είναι ο χαρακτήρας του Ντίσνεϊ που εμείς ξέρουμε ως Μαύρο Πιτ. (Μαύρο; Χμμμ... Μπα...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Και το, σχεδόν αναπόφευκτο, λογοπαίγνιο από φόρουμ:

— ...έκκληση για να μαζέψουν τα 100.000 ευρώπουλα, μήπως καταφέρουν να επιστρέψουν στον τάφο του Ινδού!!!
— Με τέτοια μπάλα για να συνέρθουν αυτοί χρειάζονται τον Μπάφο του Ινδού....


----------



## Marinos (Dec 26, 2012)

Ορίστε μια καταγραφή ονομασιών της οθωμανικής αργκό, από ένα βιβλίο του 1915:


> Το χασίς είναι γνωστό στα λαϊκά ιδιώματα με πολλά ονόματα, ανάλογα με τον τόπο και το περιβάλλον: “κεΐφ” (κέφι, keyf), “φίνο” (fino), “γκεντζέ” (gence), “σαρή κηζ” (ξανθούλα, sarı kız), “καϊνάρ” (πηγή, kaynar), “αμπές” (ampes), “αντήν” (πόρνη, antin), “γιουνάν” (έλληνας, yunan), “ντουμάν” (καπνός, duman), “γκουμπάρ” (σκόνη, gubâr), “πασπάλ” (paspal), “χαντερής” (hanteriş), “κεμπζέ” (ωμοπλάτη, kebze), “χερντέ” (herde), “ντής” (δόντι, diş), “χιντή μπαμπά” (hindi baba), “νταλκά” (dalga), “χασίς” (haşîş), “ζαμπήτ” (αρχηγός, zâbit), “ντουϊμάζ” (κουφός, duymaz), “νεφές” (πνοή, nefes), “κιρμέ” (kirme), “χουντ” (κράνος, hud), “γιουφ” (yuf), “ντεμ” (ανάσα, dem), “ντουντ” (καπνός, dûd), “σιγιάχ” (μαύρο, siyah), “καραμπιμπέρ” (πιπέρι, karabiber), “φουλφούλ” (πιπέρι, fülfül)


Και μια σημείωση του εκδότη του κειμένου, Süha Ünsal, με τις ονομασίες της σύγχρονης τούρκικης αργκό:


> Η πλειοψηφία των ονομασιών αυτών χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα στην αργκό. Εκτός των παραπάνω, ιδού κάποιοι άλλοι όροι της αργκό που μπορέσαμε να διαπιστώσουμε: Μπενγκ (υοσκίαμος, beng), μπιγκή (bıgı), σιγκαραλήκ (τσιγαριλήκι, sigaralık), τζουκ (cuk), τσάι (çay), τσάι σεκερή (çay şekeri), τσικήκ (εξαρθρωμένος, çıkık), τσιφτέ τελή (διπλόχορδο, çifte telli), τσιφτ κιαήτ (δίφυλλο, çift kağıt), ντερμάν (φάρμακο, derman), ντεβαμιμέσκ (devamımesk), ντολμά (γεμιστό, dolma), ντολού (γεμάτο, dolu), φισέκ (φυσέκι, fişek), γκιγιέ (giye), γκογκό (gogo), χιντ σαμανή (ινδικό καλάμι, hint samanı), χιζμετσή μπαλντιρή (κνήμη του υπηρέτη, hizmetçi baldırı), χουρντά (κομμάτι, hurda), ιχή (ıhı), ισραφήλ (ο άγγελος του θανάτου, israfil), κιαμπέ (ο ιερός μετεωρίτης της Μέκκας, kâbe), καμπζά (τεμάχιο, kabza), κιαμήλ (τέλειος, kâmil), κιαμήλ μπέη (kâmil bey), καπακεΐφ (kapakeyif), καρά (μαύρο, kara), καραπεχλιβάν (ο μαύρος παλαιστής, karapehlivan), κιαβαρέ (kâvâre), καϊγκισήζ (ανέμελος, kaygısız), καϊνατμά (βράσιμο, kaynatma), κετσή (κατσίκα, keçi), κιριντή (κομματάκι, kırıntı), κοντζά (μπουμπούκι, konca), κουρού (ξερό, kuru), κους (πουλί, kuş), μαύρο (mavro), μενσούλ (mensul), μενζούλ (παράλυτος, menzul), νανέ (μέντα, nane), ναρκόζ (narkoz), οτ (χόρτο, ot), παλαμούτ (παλαμίδα, palamut), παρτσά (κομμάτι, parça), πουφ πουφ (püf püf), σαρή (ξανθό, sarı), σαρή ντουνιά (ξανθός κόσμος, sarı dünya), σαρή μελέκ (ξανθός άγγελος, sarı melek), σαρμά (τυλιχτό, sarma), σιπσή μαζέρ (μπουρού ματζόρε, sipsi majör), τεκ κιαήτ (μονόφυλλο, tek kâğıt), τοπράκ (χώμα, toprak).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Η λίστα του Μαρίνου οδηγεί, μάλλον, στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, ότι δηλαδή ο μπάφος είναι πρόσφατη γλωσσική κατασκευή. Εντελώς επιφανειακά, βλέπω καμιά δεκαριά λέξεις που είναι ή θα μπορούσαν να είναι κοινές· δεν θα ήταν και ο μπάφος ανάμεσά τους, άραγε; (Εννοώ με τη λογική ότι πρόκειται για ενδεχόμενη λέξη από τη μεσογειακή ναυτική γλώσσα...)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 26, 2012)

Έχω κι εγώ την εντύπωση πως ο μπάφος είναι πρόσφατος. Δεν τη θυμάμαι καθόλου τη λέξη στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, στα ενενήνταζ, παρόλο που είχα δει πολλούς μπάφους.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Έχω κι εγώ την εντύπωση πως ο μπάφος είναι πρόσφατος. Δεν τη θυμάμαι καθόλου τη λέξη στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, στα ενενήνταζ, παρόλο που είχα δει πολλούς μπάφους.



Κι εγώ στον στρατό (2000) την πρωτοάκουσα τη λέξη. Όχι ότι σημαίνει και τίποτε αυτό, βέβαια. 

Μακράν το πιο χάι νήμα της Λεξιλογίας εδώ και πολύ καιρό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Έχω κι εγώ την εντύπωση πως ο μπάφος είναι πρόσφατος. Δεν τη θυμάμαι καθόλου τη λέξη στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, στα ενενήνταζ, παρόλο που είχα δει πολλούς μπάφους.



+1, σίγουρα μέχρι το '94, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για «μπάφο». 

Cadmian, καπάκι (σημ. 2): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv1yQ-UuNpA


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

...
Boof 'n' Baff 'n' Biff - Black Uhuru and Thievery Corporation







Puffed Out - Black Uhuru








nickel said:


> Πάντως ο _μπάφος_ δεν απέχει από το «πάφα-πούφα».



[Πάφα πούφα το τσιγάρο - Ημισκούμπρια] + [παταπάτας (φύσα, ρούφα, τράβα τονε, πάτα τονε κι άναφ' τονε)]


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Έχω κι εγώ την εντύπωση πως ο μπάφος είναι πρόσφατος. Δεν τη θυμάμαι καθόλου τη λέξη στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, στα ενενήνταζ, παρόλο που είχα δει πολλούς μπάφους.


Σωστή παρατήρηση, moi aussi (αν και εφοίτησα τα ογδόνταζ). Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τι λέγαμε - μάλλον τίποτε, ούτε καν το γραφικό πλέον "τσιγαρλίκι" που δεν ξέρω πότε και ποιοι το έλεγαν. Τρίφυλλο και δίφυλλο ήταν λέξεις σε συχνή χρήση, ή ελλειπτικές εκφράσεις όπως "στρίβεις εσύ;" χωρίς να λέμε τι ακριβώς.

Να και η μουσική τεκμηρίωση του πρόσφατου της λέξης μπάφος (δισκλέιμερ: πλάκα κάνω, ε!):


----------



## Marinos (Dec 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σωστή παρατήρηση, moi aussi (αν και εφοίτησα τα ογδόνταζ). Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τι λέγαμε - μάλλον τίποτε, ούτε καν το γραφικό πλέον "τσιγαρλίκι" που δεν ξέρω πότε και ποιοι το έλεγαν. Τρίφυλλο και δίφυλλο ήταν λέξεις σε συχνή χρήση, ή ελλειπτικές εκφράσεις όπως "στρίβεις εσύ;" χωρίς να λέμε τι ακριβώς.


Εγώ θυμάμαι "φούντα" και "πίνεις τσιγάρο". Νομίζω το "γάρο" ήταν λίγο μεταγενέστερο, αν και πρέπει να είχα ακούσει το _ποδανό_ "νταφού".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 26, 2012)

Εγώ τη λέξη την έμαθα μαζί με την ύπαρξη του σημαινόμενου το '94, και δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι η λέξη δεν ήταν πιο παλιά. (Τι μαθαίνει κανείς ). Εκτός από μπάφο λέγαμε και "γάρο".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 26, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ θυμάμαι "φούντα" και "πίνεις τσιγάρο". Νομίζω το "γάρο" ήταν λίγο μεταγενέστερο, αν και πρέπει να είχα ακούσει το _ποδανό_ "νταφού".


 Στάνταρ το νταφού, κλασσικό, όπως και το "Ζειπαι ποτατί;"    

(οκ, θ' αρχίσουμε τα 
"-έχεις λαγό;
-έχω λαγό
-έχει αυτιά;" σε λίγο )


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ θυμάμαι "φούντα" και "πίνεις τσιγάρο". Νομίζω το "γάρο" ήταν λίγο μεταγενέστερο, αν και πρέπει να είχα ακούσει το _ποδανό_ "νταφού".


Νταφού, ρογά, βρομά (και μαύρο και βρόμα), γεμιστό, γεμιστούρι, μονόφυλλο, δίφυλλο, τρίφυλλο και μετά το _Withnail and I_ (του 1987), καρότο του Κάμπεργουελ :






Danny: The joint I'm about to roll requires a craftsman. It can utilise up to 12 skins. It is called a Camberwell Carrot. 
Marwood: It's impossible to use 12 papers on one joint. 
Danny: It's impossible to make a Camberwell Carrot with anything less. 
Withnail: Who says it's a Camberwell Carrot? 
Danny: I do. I invented it in Camberwell, and it looks like a carrot.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094336/quotes


Ολόκληρη η ταινία της _Handmade Films_ υπάρχει σε βιντεολίστα εκεί (βρήκα τι θα ξαναδώ απόψε), εκτός από τους τίτλους αρχής - το ηχητικό μέρος των οποίων σβήστηκε από το γιουτιούμπ λόγω του Whiter Shade of Pale - που βρίσκονται εκεί, σε μια κόπια όλης της ταινίας με βίντεο που δυστυχώς δεν βλέπεται.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2012)

Έναν ψύλλο από ψημένο με τα αξεσουάρ του


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Εγώ τείνω να πιστέψω ότι έχει περισσότερη σχέση με το πάφα-πούφα παρά με οτιδήποτε άλλο (εκτός κι αν στην Πάφο φτιάχνουν καλό χασισάκι). (Η) πάφα - (το) πάφο - (ο) πάφος>δώσε έναν πάφο>δώσε ένα-νπάφο>μπάφος. Ξέρω βέβαια μερικά άτομα που κάνουν μπάφους σχεδόν από μωρά και θα επανέλθω με πιο τεκμηριωμένη άποψη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 27, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ θυμάμαι "φούντα" και "πίνεις τσιγάρο". Νομίζω το "γάρο" ήταν λίγο μεταγενέστερο, αν και πρέπει να είχα ακούσει το _ποδανό_ "νταφού".


Φούντα λες αν είναι φούντα (οι κορφούλες του φυτού), μαύρο λες αν είναι μαύρο (το εκχύλισμα ή οτιδήποτε είναι τέλος πάντων). Το γάρο και το νταφού δεν τα άκουσα ποτέ μου, θα είναι μεταγενέστερα ή σε άλλους κύκλους.

Τέλος πάντων είμαστε για να κάνουν ένα ντου να μας μαζέψουν όλους αναδρομικά εδωμέσα....


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

To "όλους" με το μαλακό. Εγώ όσο περίεργο και να φαίνεται δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου ναρκωτικά, ελαφρά, πανάλαφρα, βαριά, μεσαία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ούτε με πλησίασε ποτέ κανείς να μου προσφέρει ναρκωτικά, όπως μας λέγανε στο σχολείο (αν σε πλησιάσει κανείς να σου προσφέρει κλπ κλπ κλπ). Και είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν είμαι σπάνια περίπτωση. 
Αν και όταν ήμουνα στο Καίμπριτζ ήμουνα σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι κάποιοι συμφοιτητές κατάφερναν τα ξενύχτια με φαρμακευτική βοήθεια. Η κοπέλλα που πήρε άριστα στην τάξη ήταν μονίμως σαν ελαφρώς μεθυσμένη και εκεί που καθόταν ήρεμη έκανε με τα δάχτυλα προσθαφαιρέσεις στον αέρα. Όταν τελείωσαν τα μαθήματα ήταν φυσιολογική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Ούτε εγώ έχω κάνει ποτέ. Ούτε τσιγάρο έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, παρότι έχω φίλους που καπνίζουν σαν φουγάρα ή που κάνουν διάφορα (ελπίζω να μην θεωρείται αυτό τεκμήριο, για την δίωξη). Ξέρω αρκετά, σχεδόν για ό,τι κυκλοφορεί σε ψυχοτρόπο ουσία (από μανιτάρια μέχρι χάπια κι από ενέσεις μέχρι εισπνοής).


----------



## Marinos (Dec 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ούτε εγώ έχω κάνει ποτέ... Ξέρω αρκετά, σχεδόν για ό,τι κυκλοφορεί σε ψυχοτρόπο ουσία (από μανιτάρια μέχρι χάπια κι από ενέσεις μέχρι εισπνοής).


Αυτό έλειπε, να μην ξέρεις εσύ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αυτό έλειπε, να μην ξέρεις εσύ!




Κακές παρέες. Επίσης ΟΚΑΝΑ, 50 μέτρα απ' το σπίτι μου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έναν ψύλλο από ψημένο με τα αξεσουάρ του



Για λόγους τεκμηρίωσης: Στο *Τσ*έντραλ Παρκ - Ζορζ Πιλαλί





 Μαρμοτικό και αυτό. Μαρμοτεικονίδιο δεν έχουμε, άρα διπλοσφυρίζω . 
Έχουμε, έχουμε (βγάλε λίγο έκο): 
 
Υψηλή τώρα τελευταία η επαναληψιμότητα στη Λέξι-Λέξι. Repetitio est mater studiorum in forum forum.

Και ο Ζορζ μπουφετζής εκεί. 

Μια που φωτογράφισα το ένθετο για το αποκάτω, ορίστε και το κόμικ στριπ για το «Σέντραλ Παρκ»:


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2012)

...
Επιπλέον, για το «γελαστό», το «μπερκέτι», την «μπουρούχα» (σημ. 3) και άλλες σλανγκιές, αλλά και το πιλάλειο «Τα πανεπιστήμια δημιουργούν ειδικότητες και όχι προσωπικότητες», λάιβ στο Κύτταρο 31 Μαρτίου και 1 Απριλίου 1985, από τον δίσκο του Γιώργου Πιλάλα _«_Ζωρζ Πιλαλί_» _(έτσι γράφει στο εξώφυλλο, στη ράχη, στο ένθετο και στην ετικέτα του βινυλίου, ενώ η Βικιπαίδεια έχει σαν τίτλο του δίσκου «Στην ξέρα και στην άπνοια»)_,_ η παρλάτα «Christmas (Χριστούγεννα)»:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2012)

daeman said:


> την «μπουρούχα»...


Συνών. Κιούσπα (σημ. 3 και 5)

Επίσης, καταγγέλλω την έλλειψη λήμματος _τρελόφουντα. _ Απαράδεκτο!


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2012)

Επιβεβαίωση στα όσα κατέθεσε ο Δόκτορας, από το _Λεξικό της πιάτσας_ του Βρασίδα Καπετανάκη (2η έκδ. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ε. Νομικός, 1962, σ. 89):

*Μπάφα*, η = 1) Το κακής ποιότητος ποτόν. «Μωρέ κονιάκ τ' αφιλότιμο! Χειρότερη _μπάφα_ δεν έχω πιει». 2) Η κακής προελεύσεως ζαλάδα. Μεταφορικώς: Τα πάσης φύσεως αντικείμενα κακής ποιότητος. «Για μάλλινο ύφασμα στο δώσαν αυτό; ... Μα δεν βλέπεις; Αυτό είναι _μπάφα_!»

*Μπαφιάζω*, ρ. = 1) Γίνεται το κεφάλι μου καζάνι. Ασφυκτιώ. «Πάμε να βγούμ' από δω μέσα, γιατί απ' τους πολλούς καπνούς _μπάφιασα_». 2) Γίνομαι ούριος. Ξεκουτιένομαι. «Μας έπιασε το λακριντί και μας _μπάφιασε _με την πάρλα του».

Από τα όσα παρέθεσε ο Μαρίνος (#20) σημείωσα το γκεντζέ (gence), δάνειο από τα ινδικά (σανσκριτικά gañjā, μπενγκάλι ganja, κι από εκεί στα αγγλικά).

Ένα ωραίο απρόσμενο είναι ότι υπάρχει και πόλη Γκάντζα στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν! Της οποίας όμως το όνομα δεν έχει σχέση με κάνναβη. Ήταν η γενέτειρα του μεγάλου Πέρση λυρικού ποιητή του 11ου αιώνα Νιζαμή (του ποιητή μεταξύ άλλων της Λεϊλά), ο οποίος αναφέρεται επισήμως ως Νιζαμή Γκαντζαβή (= από τη Γκάντζα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Μπαφιάζω*, ρ. = 1) Γίνεται το κεφάλι μου καζάνι. Ασφυκτιώ. «Πάμε να βγούμ' από δω μέσα, γιατί απ' τους πολλούς καπνούς _μπάφιασα_». 2) Γίνομαι ούριος. Ξεκουτιένομαι. «Μας έπιασε το λακριντί και μας _μπάφιασε _με την πάρλα του».


Δυο απορίες. Η πρώτη: ξεκουτιένομαι ή ξεκουτιαίνομαι; Κυρίως, όμως, τι σημαίνει εδώ «γίνομαι ούριος»;


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...] Από τα όσα παρέθεσε ο Μαρίνος (#20) σημείωσα το γκεντζέ (gence), δάνειο από τα ινδικά (σανσκριτικά gañjā, μπενγκάλι ganja, κι από εκεί στα αγγλικά). [...]





daeman said:


> [...] Συνώνυμα: reefer, blunt, doob, toke tube, jimmy, exotic cheroot (UK), Mary Jane (λαϊκή παρετυμολογική επίδραση από το όνομα Maria Juana, για τη μαριχουάνα), ganja για την κάνναβη γενικά, κλπ.
> [...]



English
Etymology: From Bengali গাঁজা (gañja), from Sanskrit गञ्जा (gañjā, “hemp”).
Pronunciation: IPA: /ˈɡæn.dʒə/
Noun (uncountable): (slang) marijuana

Also in Indonesian and Malay.

In Marley : Ganja Gun


----------



## Costas (Oct 23, 2013)

Η Ουρουγουάη κρατικοποιεί την παραγωγή μαριχουάνας. Επιτέλους! άντε και στα δικά μας (εννοείται όχι σε κλειστούς χώρους!) (tvxs)


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> Η Ουρουγουάη κρατικοποιεί την παραγωγή μαριχουάνας.


Η οργάνωσή τους πάντως είναι σε επίπεδο Δανίας! Τι βάση δεδομένων, τι πρόβλεψη για ατομικές και συλλογικές φυτείες σε γλάστρες, τι βιβλία με συνταγές προβλέπεται να κυκλοφορήσουν (προσοχή στα brownies Ουρουγουάης).


----------



## terminator (Jan 8, 2014)

Για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν την αλήθεια σχετικά με την κάνναβη , μαριχουάνα και τον μπάφο !!!!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

...
Champagne & Reefer (McKinley Morganfield) - The Rolling Stones featuring Buddy Guy (from Scorsese's _Shine A Light_)






Buddy Guy featuring the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2021)

After Champagne and Reefer, Joints for Jabs, in Washington DC:




__ https://www.facebook.com/i.mos2020/posts/3953437014695555




Όταν συμβεί στα πέριξ φωτιές να καίνε
κάνουν οι μάγκες μπόλιασμα


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2021)

Μποστ, εφημερίδα Μακεδονία, 27-11-1960, σελ. 3

πηγή https://tinyurl.com/4wsn2kpj μέσω https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2021/05/13/cannabis-2/


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2022)

επετειακό 4/20


----------



## cougr (May 6, 2022)

Earion said:


> *Μπάφα*, η = 1) Το κακής ποιότητος ποτόν. «Μωρέ κονιάκ τ' αφιλότιμο! Χειρότερη _μπάφα_ δεν έχω πιει». 2) Η κακής προελεύσεως ζαλάδα. Μεταφορικώς: Τα πάσης φύσεως αντικείμενα κακής ποιότητος. «Για μάλλινο ύφασμα στο δώσαν αυτό; ... Μα δεν βλέπεις; Αυτό είναι _μπάφα_!»


Αναρωτιέμαι μπας και η λ. μούφα προέκυψε ως παραλλαγή της «μπάφας»;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2022)

cougr said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι μπας και η λ. μούφα προέκυψε ως παραλλαγή της «μπάφας»;


Η *μούφα* σύμφωνα με τα ελληνικά λεξικά είναι από τη γερμανική _Muffe_ (=sleeve).


----------



## cougr (May 6, 2022)

Εννοούσα, βέβαια, την αργκό εκδοχή της μούφας και την έννοια της, η οποία έχει κοινά σημεία με τον παραπάνω ορισμό της μπάφας.


----------

